# Programmieren(Allgemein) Rechte?



## Matthew (24. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für's Programmieren von kleinen Programmen.

Nur leider finde ich über den Rechtsbereich nichts.
Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir ein bißchen helfen.

Es geht um das programmieren von kleinen Programmen, Hilftools die ich mit VBA programmiere und auch noch Websites.

Was muss ich da beachten?

Klar, solange ich für mich das mache ist alles kein Problem.
Doch was ist, wenn ich für Kunden programmiere?

Was ist mit diesen Gnu-Compiler, das ich die für kommerzielle Programme einsezten?

Bin noch relativ neu in diesem Bereich und lerne überwiegend durch Try-and-error. 
Da ich nun ein paar Aufträge habe, Gewerbeanmeldung ist auch schon gemacht, auch wenn es eher noch ein Hobby ist - Sicher ist sicher - muss ich mir doch schon ein paar gedanken mehr machen.

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir ein bißchen weiter helfen könntet.

Dank Euch.

Gruß
Matthew


----------



## ADA&QS (29. April 2004)

Fuer alle deine Werkzeug solltest du Lizensen haben, die eine kommerzielle Nutzung erlauben. 
Bei Open Source Werkzeuge, diese kannst du kommerzielle Nutzten als Programme erstelle die du verkaufen kannst. 
Nur wenn die Source verwendst wie Programmbiblotheken und weiter entwickelst musst du dies wieder als Open Source Produkt ansehen.
Du kannst aber deine Kunden  deinen Aufwand fuer den Vertrieb und Wartung in Rechung stelle.
Deshalb solltest du mit den Kunden abklaren, ob du Biblothek von Open Source einbinden sollst, weil das Produkt auch als Open Source gilt
( Wobei das eine Rechts Auslegung ist die noch nicht eingeklagt worden ist)   
Dies ist mein personliche Einschatztung ist keine Rechtsauskunft also ohne Gewahr


----------



## Matthew (29. April 2004)

Hi,

gibt es ein Buch, das darüber einigermaßen aufklärt, oder Links?

Mir hat einer richtige "Horrorgschichten" erzählt, die ich nicht so ganz
glauben kann. Es gibt doch schliesslich nicht erst seit heute Programmierer.

Welche Anlaufstelle könnte da helfen?

Gruß
Matthew


----------

